# Best dual sim mobile ?



## varuog (Aug 21, 2010)

Hii friends...

I am looking for a dual sim mobile phone for my dad. 
I don't have much requirements except for the cost. I'd prefer it under 4k.
Large screen and better keypad would be an added bonus though.

Please suggest me a good phone.

thanks in advance !


----------



## msn (Aug 22, 2010)

i got a Q1 frm Micromaxx. I got wot i paid for !!


----------



## varuog (Aug 22, 2010)

@msn : Can you tell me the price of Micromax Q1 ? Moreover, is it a dual (both gsm) sim phone ?


----------



## Ross (Aug 22, 2010)

check out Samsung Dual SIM mobiles.


----------



## varuog (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^ Already done that. Found out the Samsung C5212. But the website quotes the pricing around 5k . And I've also heard complaints with the battery life.
Moreover, a little more suggestions could come handy.


----------



## varuog (Aug 22, 2010)

Just saw the micromax x250 for rs. 2500 /- . 
Design is nice and looks durable. 

Looks like I'll be buying it tomorrow unless I get a better suggestion here.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 22, 2010)

no no no, don't expect durability from any of these local brands. And battery life, don't expect too much. I'd advice going for the samsung, at least they meet international quality standards on radiation level, material of the body etc.


----------



## niceboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Dont know anything regarding radiation levels. But, the battery durability is really good on some of these local phones. Some times, they beat even larger branded phones too, as far as backup time is concerned.


----------



## reenadinda231 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wespro dual sim qwerty mobile phone-Q900 is good phone within your budget. Price is Rs. 2699.


----------



## pritamonline (Oct 27, 2010)

Nokia C2 - Rs. 2500


----------



## dreatica (Oct 27, 2010)

pritamonline said:


> Nokia C2 - Rs. 2500



released ?


----------



## raj_in (Oct 28, 2010)

samsung b7722
check it out on flipkart.com


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm using micromax q1 for quite a while now. It does have a good battery life. Costs only 1500rupees. But build quality is not that great and the red colour looks horrible. But hey its only 1.5k for a **** sim phone which has radio, qwerty keypad, supports memory card and mp3 playback. Its a lot for the price. Just use it sparingly.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm having Q2 and will be buying Q75 soon.
I liked Micromax.
You may have a look at it.

BTW,it dont have dual stand by.But both sims will be active at  the same time.If you get a call on one,other will say unreachable if called.

Micromax is not at all a bad option.


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Oct 31, 2010)

going to buy samsung guru dual 35.
its have all the freatures thats i want at just 2.8k....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 21, 2010)

hi friends
i want dual sim phone..
which is cheap and better?
Samsung Guru Daul 35 E2152 ?
Samsung Guru Dual 26 E1252 Dual SIM?
Nokia C2 ?


----------



## slugger (Nov 21, 2010)

check out Intex 6633 also.

Digit gave it good ratings in the Sept/August issue - said it has an impressive camera(?!). Was again recommended to some guy in this months issue.

NDTV's Cell Guru too spke well about it, esp, keypad - said it does not look like a an entry-level phone

costs around 4200 - has wifi


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2010)

^ i want to buy.. only nokia or samsung phone..

What is dual sim.....

Dual – SIM Active, 
Dual - Standby 
Dual – SIM shift

When it says stand by, can both sims take calls and msgs? ...

helppppp


----------



## sinoop_joy (Nov 22, 2010)

@Rockstar11:

In Dual standby u will be connected to both networks while you are in a call.
Bt in dual active, if u are in a call in 1 and if u try to call in d other, it will say unreachable.
In both Dual sim activ and dual stand by u can sen or receive msgs at the same time.
Most of the samsung dual sims are dual stand by,Nokia C2-00
All of micromax are dual active

In SIM shift it has 2 sim slots bt only one will b active at any time.
Nokia C1-00
In C1-00 if u press and hold '*', u can shift b/w the two.

I hope this is correct..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2010)

@sinoop_joy
thanks for the info.. 
so "Dual standby"  mobile is best? for 2 sim card user. like Samsung Guru Daul 35 E2152?

Samsung E2152
-can i reieve call on sim 1 when i m already calling on sim 2 ?
-or if i m calling from sim 2, will sim 1 be indicated as switched off to the caller, caling on sim 1?
plz help.


----------



## prakashr85 (Nov 27, 2010)

Go for moto ex115 For 4.6k We bought it a month ago was best in class music quality and has faster internet with edge and sorry its not dual sim standby meaning both sim cannot receive call at the same time as well as when one sim is busy with active call the other sim will not able to receive the call. it has standard 3.5mm audio jack which provide best of all dual sim phones music quality moreover the keypad was excellent.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 27, 2010)

^ 
Motorola EX115
comparing with Samsung E2152 .. which one is better..??


Price -

Talk time (battery life) -

Torch light -

Slim Lightweight -

integrated FM Radio (stereo) with built-in antenna (works without headset for antenna) -

if m busy over sim 1 den sim 2 dialer will find me on waiting?? -


----------

